# newbie, have not seen any Sig 1911's here



## rocksnap (Aug 21, 2009)

looking to get my first .45. been reading mag's, forums and asking people. i have not seen any threads on a Sig 1911, here anyhow. more spicifically, i am really interested in a GSR 1911 which is one of the newer models i believe. i have seen two mag articles that praise it right out of the box. first(?) all american design/manufacture for a Sig to boot. if not a Sig, then thinking of a Kimber. 

looking to spend up to $1500. i am hoping to get into range shooting a bit. perhaps some compitition shooting in the future. trying not to make the mistake of "i whish i had known that". any words of wisdom?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

> looking to spend up to $1500.


That's why I don't have one - I can get 2 new guns for that price.:smt033


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rocksnap said:


> looking to get my first .45. been reading mag's, forums and asking people. i have not seen any threads on a Sig 1911, here anyhow. more spicifically, i am really interested in a GSR 1911 which is one of the newer models i believe. i have seen two mag articles that praise it right out of the box. first(?) all american design/manufacture for a Sig to boot. if not a Sig, then thinking of a Kimber.
> 
> looking to spend up to $1500. i am hoping to get into range shooting a bit. perhaps some compitition shooting in the future. trying not to make the mistake of "i whish i had known that". any words of wisdom?


The Sig 1911s have always been the GSR if I'm not mistaken. The newer guns don't have the manhole port in the rear of the slide (I'll try and post pictures later) There's been mixed reviews on GSR, but most of them were from earlier models. I talked to a Sig rep once for a couple of hours in CT and he informed me that early on there was a batch of either slides of frames there were out of spec from Caspian that was the cause of most of the issues.

One of the things I like about the GSR line is that the parts are top notch and they are pretty much loaded up with everything you could want in a 1911.

What I don't like about the GSR line is that on the full size models, the bottom of the main spring housing is a little sharp and needs to be more rounded off. They just don't sit comfortably in my hand, but that's an easy fix that would take less than 10 minutes to replace the MSH with something else in my liking.

If I could ever find a GSR Carry in black Nitron I'd be all over it, but I have yet to see one in a store...ANYWHERE. PA, VA, IA, CT, WI, MI...everywhere I've been since those things came out...

There is also a *possible *issue with the differnce in slide profile of the GSR which may not allow it to fit in _*some *_holsters, note I SAID SOME. There are plenty of holsters which _*should *_accomodate the GSR profield slide. After all I was able to Cram a Para 14-45 NiteTac (5" railed 1911) in a Glaco Royal Guard IWB and it worked well once the holster broke in enough to accomodate the gun.

Sig has a reputation that almost guarentees success, I don't think you could go wrong with any of their products.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK,

Here's a picture of one of the older GSRs with the "manhole" cover:










And here's a newer model without:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Try and find a range that has one to shoot. I was seriously looking at a Sig 1911, then I shot one next to a Kimber and a Springfield, and it took the GSR out of the runnung for me. Just didn't feel as good. 

If you're looking at spending up to $1500, you can get one hell of a 1911. Try narrowing it down based on price range and size. Are you set on a 5"?


----------

